# HGV CAT C jobs in france



## Darren Coyne 1985

Hello guys, i've been living in france since 2016 working as a chef in paris. i have decided to get my HGV Cat C licence in the UK and would very much like to continue living in france, does anyone have any advice for me on finding work ? i am based in 91 Bievres. i have heard it is difficult to find work with french companies. i have an ok level of french not fluent by any means. any advice would be great.


----------



## EuroTrash

Seems a bit odd to go back and train the UK if you want to work in France. Wouldn't it make more sense to do your training in France?
https://candidat.pole-emploi.fr/for...CPFPublicConcerne=3&quoi=fimo&range=0-9&tri=0


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

it cost a hell of a lot more to pass the test in france, until the 31st december i will still have a EU licence so basically the same licence i will still need to pass another test in in france (fimo) but yeah it is just less expensive.


----------



## 95995

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> it cost a hell of a lot more to pass the test in france, until the 31st december i will still have a EU licence so basically the same licence i will still need to pass another test in in france (fimo) but yeah it is just less expensive.


Well, clearly French companies are going to give preference to those with French licences or licences from EU member countries (the UK is no longer a member of the EU, it is just in a transition period), and no one really knows when UK licences will no longer be valid. Plus, since you have been living in France for a number of years, you could have problems exchanging your recent HGV licence for a French one and could possibly be required to pass the test in France. Not sure that in the long run that will be less expensive.


----------



## EuroTrash

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> it cost a hell of a lot more to pass the test in france, until the 31st december i will still have a EU licence so basically the same licence i will still need to pass another test in in france (fimo) but yeah it is just less expensive.


If you're registered as a jobseeker with pôle emploi they may pay for your training. Historically there is shortage of truck drivers so it's worth an ask. You can't get cheaper than paid-for 

Aside from the uncertainty about qualification equivalence after Brexit and the potential need to exchange your licence (which apparently can take a long time just now) it just seems to me a risky time to go back to the UK if you want to live in France in the future, if you don't already have your five years' residence clocked up to give you "permanent" residence rights. If you don't find a job in France before 31 Dec, how would you even have the right to look for work in the EU as from 1st Jan?


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EuroTrash said:


> If you're registered as a jobseeker with pôle emploi they may pay for your training. Historically there is shortage of truck drivers so it's worth an ask. You can't get cheaper than paid-for
> 
> Aside from the uncertainty about qualification equivalence after Brexit and the potential need to exchange your licence (which apparently can take a long time just now) it just seems to me a risky time to go back to the UK if you want to live in France in the future, if you don't already have your five years' residence clocked up to give you "permanent" residence rights. If you don't find a job in France before 31 Dec, how would you even have the right to look for work in the EU as from 1st Jan?



yes i am registered with pole empoi, my plan was to get my licence Cat C in england for 1400 euro it can cost up to 8000 euro in france and then get the pole emploi to pay for my fimo, and exchange my licence for a french one, ive done some research on that and apparantly it is not so difficult, my wife is french so that gives me the right to stay here and work also.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EverHopeful said:


> Well, clearly French companies are going to give preference to those with French licences or licences from EU member countries (the UK is no longer a member of the EU, it is just in a transition period), and no one really knows when UK licences will no longer be valid. Plus, since you have been living in France for a number of years, you could have problems exchanging your recent HGV licence for a French one and could possibly be required to pass the test in France. Not sure that in the long run that will be less expensive.


if i pass my test before 31st december i will recieve an EU licence and then exchange it before 31st december i should be ok. it is just the fimo which i have heard pole emploi will pay for that i am worried about and also finding a job with a french company, if not i have been in touch with some uk companies that have told me it will be possible to work for them and be based in france, not easy to find a job like that but still there is a possibilty.


----------



## EuroTrash

You seem to have thought it through so good luck with it.
Going on hearsay I was under the impression that a qualified driver doesn't need to be out of work in France, there are plenty of jobs with French companies. Though I suppose like everything it depends where you live (I have no clue where Bievres is I'm afraid, are there companies round there?) and also, I'm a bit out of date and don't know how the health crisis has affected the industry. Though I can't see why transport would have been damaged.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EuroTrash said:


> You seem to have thought it through so good luck with it.
> Going on hearsay I was under the impression that a qualified driver doesn't need to be out of work in France, there are plenty of jobs with French companies. Though I suppose like everything it depends where you live (I have no clue where Bievres is I'm afraid, are there companies round there?) and also, I'm a bit out of date and don't know how the health crisis has affected the industry. Though I can't see why transport would have been damaged.


Thank you! and thank you for your advice also. Bievres is just outside paris 10 min drive and just next to versailles 5 min drive also, so i am in a good place for work. i believe the industry is doing really well hence why i am leaving working in a kitchen it has been hit really hard the hospitality industry.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> if i pass my test before 31st december i will recieve an EU licence and then exchange it before 31st december i should be ok. it is just the fimo which i have heard pole emploi will pay for that i am worried about and also finding a job with a french company, if not i have been in touch with some uk companies that have told me it will be possible to work for them and be based in france, not easy to find a job like that but still there is a possibilty.


Coming from the logistics industry. 

I would not get involved in working for UK companies in France. 

It is going to take a long time to get your licence swapped. Think 7 months.

Lastly, you did miss a trick. You should have trained in France. Even though it was more expensive. 

French lorry drivers are far more highly trained than UK drivers. I am not saying who is best, but French drivers are more highly trained.

Watch how a French lorry driver takes a roundabout in France 

I wish you all the luck in the world though. It can be done. There are plenty of British drivers working for French companies. But....you do need to speak French.


----------



## Crabtree

Am I not correct in saying that in order to train as an HGV driver in the UK you first need to apply for a provisional HGV licence? and will you be able to get one in the UK if you are not resident there? Or do you already have one and need to do the CPC and will this be recognised in the EU next year


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Coming from the logistics industry.
> 
> I would not get involved in working for UK companies in France.
> 
> It is going to take a long time to get your licence swapped. Think 7 months.
> 
> Lastly, you did miss a trick. You should have trained in France. Even though it was more expensive.
> 
> French lorry drivers are far more highly trained than UK drivers. I am not saying who is best, but French drivers are more highly trained.
> 
> Watch how a French lorry driver takes a roundabout in France
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world though. It can be done. There are plenty of British drivers working for French companies. But....you do need to speak French.


hahaha i will bare that in mind, i do a lot of driving and i have been stuying the french driver's they seem to be very good.

What is the problem with working for uk companies ?

Really i was under the impression it would be quite easy to swap my licence, but i want to stay here long term so i will have to just be patient and do what i can to get by untili have a french licence.

As long as it can be done that is the main thing i suppose, I will just have to keep working on my French and hope i can find a job,

thank you for your comment tho it made me laugh.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> hahaha i will bare that in mind, i do a lot of driving and i have been stuying the french driver's they seem to be very good.
> 
> What is the problem with working for uk companies ?
> 
> Really i was under the impression it would be quite easy to swap my licence, but i want to stay here long term so i will have to just be patient and do what i can to get by untili have a french licence.
> 
> As long as it can be done that is the main thing i suppose, I will just have to keep working on my French and hope i can find a job,
> 
> thank you for your comment tho it made me laugh.


Some points..

How do you work for a UK company when resident in France ?

I just got my French license. I applied in February.

You will find a job. I have no doubt.

But it will be for a French company with people talking French to you over your cab phone.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Crabtree said:


> Am I not correct in saying that in order to train as an HGV driver in the UK you first need to apply for a provisional HGV licence? and will you be able to get one in the UK if you are not resident there? Or do you already have one and need to do the CPC and will this be recognised in the EU next year


Hello! yes i already have one i have my test booked for the 10th of september i have 20 hours of training booked before i do my test, then do my cpc and then take it from there.

It will be recognised until 31st of december for sure then depending on what kind of deal they make between the EU and UK we will find out about what is going on with licences after that.

I think if there is a no deal that is going to make things quite tricky i imagine.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> Hello! yes i already have one i have my test booked for the 10th of september i have 20 hours of training booked before i do my test, then do my cpc and then take it from there.
> 
> It will be recognised until 31st of december for sure then depending on what kind of deal they make between the EU and UK we will find out about what is going on with licences after that.
> 
> I think if there is a no deal that is going to make things quite tricky i imagine.


STOP !!!!

Do your test and training in France. You are chucking money down the drain.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Some points..
> 
> How do you work for a UK company when resident in France ?
> 
> I just got my French license. I applied in February.
> 
> You will find a job. I have no doubt.
> 
> But it will be for a French company with people talking French to you over your cab phone.


To be honest i am not sure how that will work at all ( working for a uk company) it is kind of why i have asked on here to get some advice,

You really think it is a waste of time to do my licence in the UK first? i thought i could exchange the licence then just focus on the fimo i would totally agree but until 31st of december i would have an EU licence. 

I am presuming you passed your Cat C in the uk ? is it not the same as that if i pass before 31st december.


----------



## EuroTrash

There is a mechanism for foreign companies to employ staff in France. It's not a problem as long as the company does it correctly and I imagine in the haulage industry they will do it correctly because it's an industry that is subject to a lot of inspections. It doesn't matter if the employer is in another EU country or a non EU country, the process is the same. Obviously the employee has to have the right to work in France but that's not a problem for you.

But if you mean, be employed by a UK company as a UK employee but working in France a lot of the time, that will likely become more complicated after Brexit.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EuroTrash said:


> There is a mechanism for foreign companies to employ staff in France. It's not a problem as long as the company does it correctly and I imagine in the haulage industry they will do it correctly because it's an industry that is subject to a lot of inspections. It doesn't matter if the employer is in another EU country or a non EU country, the process is the same. Obviously the employee has to have the right to work in France but that's not a problem for you.
> 
> But if you mean, be employed by a UK company as a UK employee but working in France a lot of the time, that will likely become more complicated after Brexit.


Yes i am sure that it is going be very complicated after brexit but until there any deals made who really knows what is going to happen.

It is all very murky at the minute.

Thank you i will look into what you just said, I am feeling more confident of finding a job after reading some of these comments, slightly more worried about the licence now tho, although i am pretty certain getting my licence in the uk is the better option for me at the moment.


----------



## 95995

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> Yes i am sure that it is going be very complicated after brexit but until there any deals made who really knows what is going to happen.
> 
> It is all very murky at the minute.
> 
> Thank you i will look into what you just said, I am feeling more confident of finding a job after reading some of these comments, slightly more worried about the licence now tho, although i am pretty certain getting my licence in the uk is the better option for me at the moment.


If you do proceed as planned, don't hesitate to apply to work for a French company one you have done the FIMO (which you will be doing in French anyway). Given you can't do the FIMO until you have the relevant licence, I suspect you will be just fine. 

At this point all indications are that France will exchange UK licences until at least 31 December, but given the backlog, probably for quite some time thereafter. Licence exchange was not covered in the WA and the chances are that it will be left up to each EU country, whethere there is a deal on the future relationship or not. I don't really think France is going to want to make things unduly difficult for Brits who have been resident for some years and have been working here, especially for people like yourself who have been in the hospitality industry.


----------



## EuroTrash

If you really want to know what a foreign company has to do to employ a French employee it is all here
https://www.cnfe-urssaf.eu/images/pdf/GuideCNFE-UK-2017.pdf
but generally speaking it's something that a UK company either does do or doesn't do. It's significantly more expensive for them and gives them more obligations, so generally they only do it if it's necessary for their business model. It would be unusually generous for a UK company to agree to employ a worker based in France for the employee's convenience rather than for their own operational reasons.

It's advantageous for the employee of course because they have better protection, better conditions and I believe better pay under French labour law than under UK labour law.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> i am pretty certain getting my licence in the uk is the better option for me at the moment.


No....for practical and probably more political reasons.

It will all kick off come Brexit....do you really think you will find a job with a UK licence in France ?


----------



## 95995

Smeg said:


> No....for practical and probably more political reasons.
> 
> *It will all kick off come Brexit*....do you really think you will find a job with a UK licence in France ?


Brexit has already happened. The current negotiations only relate to the future relationship (which is essentially about trade) - it is true that these negotiations could well fail, however there is no reason to think that they will cover driving licences anyway. If you have a UK licence at 31 December and are French resident, you should be able to exchange it. You had to wait a long time to exchange your licence because France considered that you did not need to do so until it was approaching its expiry date.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> Brexit has already happened. The current negotiations only relate to the future relationship (which is essentially about trade) - it is true that these negotiations could well fail, however there is no reason to think that they will cover driving licences anyway. If you have a UK licence at 31 December and are French resident, you should be able to exchange it. You had to wait a long time to exchange your licence because France considered that you did not need to do so until it was approaching its expiry date.


Mine expired before I received my new one.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> Brexit has already happened. The current negotiations only relate to the future relationship (which is essentially about trade) - it is true that these negotiations could well fail, however there is no reason to think that they will cover driving licences anyway. If you have a UK licence at 31 December and are French resident, you should be able to exchange it. You had to wait a long time to exchange your licence because France considered that you did not need to do so until it was approaching its expiry date.


Try getting a job on a fishing boat in Boulogne Sur Mer being British post Brexit.

Good luck with that 

It is the same thing.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EverHopeful said:


> If you do proceed as planned, don't hesitate to apply to work for a French company one you have done the FIMO (which you will be doing in French anyway). Given you can't do the FIMO until you have the relevant licence, I suspect you will be just fine.
> 
> At this point all indications are that France will exchange UK licences until at least 31 December, but given the backlog, probably for quite some time thereafter. Licence exchange was not covered in the WA and the chances are that it will be left up to each EU country, whethere there is a deal on the future relationship or not. I don't really think France is going to want to make things unduly difficult for Brits who have been resident for some years and have been working here, especially for people like yourself who have been in the hospitality industry.


That makes a lot of sense to be fair, i already have my test booked so i could not change now even if i wanted to, I have a strong feeling i am going about this the right way.

That being said i realise i am going to have to be very patient, but i dont want to buy a house and be stuck working in a kitchen for the rest of my life, so slowly go through the process of getting my licence and then the fimo and waiting on an exchange of licence is something we are prepared to do, eventually things will work out.

I cannot see them making it too difficult for us that have been here a long time also like you said. you are from australia is it not more difficult for someone like yourself get settled here permantly pressuming that is what are doing ?


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Try getting a job on a fishing boat in Boulogne Sur Mer being British post Brexit.
> 
> Good luck with that
> 
> It is the same thing.


I'm not sure you're right on that one Smeg.
There is the Brit/French thing of course.
But there is also the fishermen/trucker/whatever-profession thing. Call it solidarity. When you get a bunch of drivers, fishermen or whatever together, they are all mates and nationality doesn't come into it. I think that's stronger. 
No doubt there will be French transport companies that get arsey and won't employ Brits on principle but most will pick the best person for the job provided he has his paperwork in order. They're more interested in running their company than in politics.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> No....for practical and probably more political reasons.
> 
> It will all kick off come Brexit....do you really think you will find a job with a UK licence in France ?


Well no but i am planning on exchanging my licence the day i recieve it.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Try getting a job on a fishing boat in Boulogne Sur Mer being British post Brexit.
> 
> Good luck with that
> 
> It is the same thing.


hahaha no thank you


----------



## Peasant

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> if i pass my test before 31st december i will recieve an EU licence and then exchange it before 31st december i should be ok.


Wow. I almost admire the fact that you think French bureaucracy (much less British bureaucracy) will work fast enough for you to get your French HGV licence by 31 December. IME almost nothing happens, in France, in four months or less.


----------



## Peasant

Smeg said:


> Do your test and training in France. You are chucking money down the drain.


Sorry, and this pains me to say, but I agree with M. Smeg in this.


----------



## clothmama

Peasant said:


> Wow. I almost admire the fact that you think French bureaucracy (much less British bureaucracy) will work fast enough for you to get your French HGV licence by 31 December. IME almost nothing happens, in France, in four months or less.


Yes but as others have said they are not going to suddenly stop swapping licences on 31/12 - heavens we don't even need to apply for CdS until middle of next year so it won't be an issue with licenses, they've not even come out with a 'rule' yet.

Considering you have no residency issues being married to a French lady I think that a saving of over €6500 is well worth a bit of hassle! Perhaps some of the other posters can afford the €8000! I can't see it not working even if it wont' be immediate. 

Good luck and let us know how you go!


----------



## Peasant

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> Well no but i am planning on exchanging my licence the day i recieve it.


What you are planning to do is begin the application process to exchange your UK license for a French one on the day that you receive your UK license. Once that application occurs you really have no idea how long it will take the actually be issued with a French HGV license.

Big difference.

In the US I could walk into a local DMV office in, say, Texas, with a Nebraska driver's license and, depending on wait-time, walk out with a Texas license in about an hour.

My very simple UK-to-French license swap took three to four months, and I consider myself lucky that it didn't take longer.


----------



## Peasant

clothmama said:


> Yes but as others have said they are not going to suddenly stop swapping licences on 31/12..


Maybe yes, maybe no.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Peasant said:


> Wow. I almost admire the fact that you think French bureaucracy (much less British bureaucracy) will work fast enough for you to get your French HGV licence by 31 December. IME almost nothing happens, in France, in four months or less.


Thank you for your input but you obviously have not been paying attention, i will have my Uk licence by 31st of december, the whole discussion was about how to change that to a french licence and how i would have to be patient waiting to get a french licence. Thanks anyway !


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

clothmama said:


> Yes but as others have said they are not going to suddenly stop swapping licences on 31/12 - heavens we don't even need to apply for CdS until middle of next year so it won't be an issue with licenses, they've not even come out with a 'rule' yet.
> 
> Considering you have no residency issues being married to a French lady I think that a saving of over €6500 is well worth a bit of hassle! Perhaps some of the other posters can afford the €8000! I can't see it not working even if it wont' be immediate.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you go!


Yes exactly, to spend that kind of money in France and that is with a first time pass on all exams and tests which would not be easy, when i am pretty confident i can pass first time in the UK, some patience and a bit of hassle is definitley worth the amount of money i will save.

Thank you for your wise words, i sure will let you know i get on


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Peasant said:


> What you are planning to do is begin the application process to exchange your UK license for a French one on the day that you receive your UK license. Once that application occurs you really have no idea how long it will take the actually be issued with a French HGV license.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> In the US I could walk into a local DMV office in, say, Texas, with a Nebraska driver's license and, depending on wait-time, walk out with a Texas license in about an hour.
> 
> My very simple UK-to-French license swap took three to four months, and I consider myself lucky that it didn't take longer.


I am very patient, i have other skills to keep me going whilst i wait, a roof over my head and i am pretty certain this will be the easier route, it could take me 2 years to pass the test in france who knows, im pretty confident i will have my uk licence 10th of september.

In regards to the USA it is totally different continent so not really important is it.


----------



## 95995

Smeg said:


> Mine expired before I received my new one.


Only just, and I suppose you know full well that the validity of licences has been extended because of the backlog.

The OP won't need to exchange his immediately anyway and can easily wait until France takes a position on the matter.


----------



## 95995

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> That makes a lot of sense to be fair, i already have my test booked so i could not change now even if i wanted to, I have a strong feeling i am going about this the right way.
> 
> That being said i realise i am going to have to be very patient, but i dont want to buy a house and be stuck working in a kitchen for the rest of my life, so slowly go through the process of getting my licence and then the fimo and waiting on an exchange of licence is something we are prepared to do, eventually things will work out.
> 
> I cannot see them making it too difficult for us that have been here a long time also like you said. *you are from australia is it not more difficult for someone like yourself get settled here permantly pressuming that is what are doing *?


I am British and French by birth, but have lived most of my life in Australia (I use the Aussie flag because I no longer identify with the UK - it's about 50 years since I set foot in the country ). However, I actually originally moved to France on my UK passport, because my parents never registered my birth in France and aplying for my CNF whilst living in Australia was way too complicated and way, way too slow


----------



## Peasant

It'll be interesting to see if your optimism plays out or whether the whole thing goes tits up.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Peasant said:


> It'll be interesting to see if your optimism plays out or whether the whole thing goes tits up.


Man, this crowd has gotten pessimistic lately! We live in times of great uncertainty - not just due to Brexit and Covid. Sometimes you just have to do your research to the best of your ability, seek out advice on possible pitfalls and "gotchas" and then see how things go. 

The worst possible case here is that, after doing the training and all in the UK, that France won't accept to exchange the license and the OP is back to square one, which would mean taking the classes and test here in France. Best case scenario is that all goes smoothly and according to plan. The most likely outcome is somewhere in between.

As long as the OP is willing to deal with the consequences, however it goes, the choice is really up to him. Do keep us posted of your progress in any event. This whole transition period/great leap off the cliff is going to be a bit nerve wracking for all concerned. We all might as well learn something from the experiences.


----------



## 512346

In France training to be a lorry driver is more of a course than a test. You just pass the course where as in the UK you pass a test. It is very different.

The training in France is a lot more thorough than you get in the UK. I think they cover things like mechanics and how to change a wheel on a truck and all that. They don't do that in the UK.

Yes I have done my HGV in the UK (before I moved to France)...but not to become a driver. You cannot guarantee passing the test in one go. Anything can happen during the test.

I worked in the management side of Logistics, and I can tell you that the French drivers were better trained and could cope with all situations that arise when you are doing the job. *The driving of a truck is the easy part*. Being a lorry driver is the hard bit. 

Believe me !

Do your course in France OP if you are serious. That way you will be better trained and get your Licence a lot quicker. You will also pick up all the French you need that is related to doing the job in France.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> In France training to be a lorry driver is more of a course than a test. You just pass the course where as in the UK you pass a test. It is very different.
> 
> The training in France is a lot more thorough than you get in the UK. I think they cover things like mechanics and how to change a wheel on a truck and all that. They don't do that in the UK.
> 
> Yes I have done my HGV in the UK (before I moved to France)...but not to become a driver. You cannot guarantee passing the test in one go. Anything can happen during the test.
> 
> I worked in the management side of Logistics, and I can tell you that the French drivers were better trained and could cope with all situations that arise when you are doing the job. *The driving of a truck is the easy part*. Being a lorry driver is the hard bit.
> 
> Believe me !
> 
> Do your course in France OP if you are serious. That way you will be better trained and get your Licence a lot quicker. You will also pick up all the French you need that is related to doing the job in France.


From the sounds of it, it's a miracle British HGV drivers manage to get their trucks from A to B 

I don't dispute that French truckers are better trained - so are French electricians, plumbers, most everything you can think of because France puts higher priority on training - but what matters here is if UK certificates will be enough for the OP to get a foot in the door. After that he'll pick it up and he'll do his refresher courses in France and it will all come out in the wash.

I worked as a van driver for NAAFI transport as a student job and the guys there who drove the big trucks had never trained in France for sure, but I remember feeling quite awed when I listened to them discussing the finer details of roping and sheeting and various other stuff. Up to then in my arts-student arrogance and ignorance I'd thought any blockhead could drive a lorry but by the end of the summer I had a whole new respect for the profession.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> From the sounds of it, it's a miracle British HGV drivers manage to get their trucks from A to B


Like I said, driving a truck is the easy bit.

There is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> I don't dispute that French truckers are better trained - so are French electricians, plumbers, most everything you can think of because France puts higher priority on training - but what matters here is if UK certificates will be enough for the OP to get a foot in the door. After that he'll pick it up and he'll do his refresher courses in France and it will all come out in the wash.


You have more chance for an employer to take you on having passed a French course than one in the UK.

From a management perspective, I would not employ the OP. Would you ?

I would probably not get insurance for the driver even if I wanted to.

The OP has no experience.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> You have more chance for an employer to take you on having passed a French course than one in the UK.
> 
> From a management perspective, I would not employ the OP. Would you ? .... The OP has no experience.


With no experience the OP will be starting at the lowest salary point. So from a management perspective I would say yes, I might well be looking to save tens of thousands of euros on the salaries budget by having a mix of experienced drivers and novices.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> With no experience the OP will be starting at the lowest salary point. So from a management perspective I would say yes, I might well be looking to save tens of thousands of euros on the salaries budget by having a mix of experienced drivers and novices.


Ummmm...no.

You are driving a tractor unit and trailer worth...I dunno 150-200 K

The load on the trailer is worth...lets say...500 K 

So that is a combined worth of 650 k. 

You can have a crash and write off 150-200 k worth of driving kit, 500 k worth of load and take out a few cars and lives. Lorries can do a lot of mess.

Now you stop a production line (lets say a car production line) that you are contractually obliged to pay for stoppage costs. That could be something like 1000 euros per minute. 

Do you still want to employ an inexperienced driver with a UK licence ?


----------



## EuroTrash

Well I know there is no point arguing with you Smeg once you get your blinkers on and the bit between your teeth.

But if I were a logistics manager I would not stick pins in lists to decide which person to put on which job. I would know my drivers and I would know the work and I would give my drivers jobs that I was confident they could do. 
It would be different if there were loads of novice French qualified drivers applying for every job but as I understand it, there aren't. 
If I'd been transport manager at NAAFI I wouldn't have employed me  but they did, and I worked for them for three summers. The first summer they put me on the post run a lot of the time which was easy. After that they gave me all kinds of vehicles to drive and stuff to transport and places to find (no sat nav in those days). It was quite challenging sometimes but I coped. But, I think they did make allowances for the fact that I wasn't physically as strong as the men, and they never gave anything that I couldn't lift.
Why did they give the job to a girl with no experience of driving apart from my own cars, when they must have had loads of applicants? I have no idea. But I loved driving, I really wanted the job and I was determined to show I could do it, and they must somehow have recognised that. I suppose experienced recruiters know what they're looking for and they know it when they see it.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> But if I were a logistics manager I would not stick pins in lists to decide which person to put on which job. I would know my drivers and I would know the work and I would give my drivers jobs that I was confident they could do.


But you are dealing with driver hours. Your choice of driver in a pool of drivers maybe solely come down to who can legally drive for that given job. 

You know that of course. 

You are right it what you say about starting at the bottom.....if you like.

But, I don't understand your logic of advising the OP for getting a licence in the UK.

It don't makey no sense.

It might cost more to do the course but you may get a job sooner. 

If you take a UK licence you may not get any job. Especially with Brexit.

It really is a none debate.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> But you are dealing with driver hours. Your choice of driver in a pool of drivers maybe solely come down to who can legally drive for that given job.


Well that's why scheduling is a key skill in a logistics manager. Mostly drivers schedules are planned days if not weeks in advance and the fewer the cockups and last minute changes, the smoother the company will run.

To the rest of your post - it has turned into an interesting debate I think.
I'm not advising the OP either way. My initial reaction as you'll see was, No - do it in France. 
But the OP has clearly thought this through and reached a considered decision. He's fully aware of the arguments on both sides. We can debate all we like until Bev gives us a clip round the ear and tells us to shut up  but it's not for us to tell the OP how to plan his life.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> Well that's why scheduling is a key skill in a logistics manager. Mostly drivers schedules are planned days if not weeks in advance and the fewer the cockups and last minute changes, the smoother the company will run.


Ummm....no.

Believe me...no. It does not work like that. 

Most schedules are done on a 12 hourly basis. And even that can go wrong. 

That is why you have driver agencies.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> To the rest of your post - it has turned into an interesting debate I think.
> I'm not advising the OP either way. My initial reaction as you'll see was, No - do it in France.
> But the OP has clearly thought this through and reached a considered decision. He's fully aware of the arguments on both sides. We can debate all we like until Bev gives us a clip round the ear and tells us to shut up  but it's not for us to tell the OP how to plan his life.


It is a good debate, especially for lurkers thinking the same


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Bevdeforges said:


> Man, this crowd has gotten pessimistic lately! We live in times of great uncertainty - not just due to Brexit and Covid. Sometimes you just have to do your research to the best of your ability, seek out advice on possible pitfalls and "gotchas" and then see how things go.
> 
> The worst possible case here is that, after doing the training and all in the UK, that France won't accept to exchange the license and the OP is back to square one, which would mean taking the classes and test here in France. Best case scenario is that all goes smoothly and according to plan. The most likely outcome is somewhere in between.
> 
> As long as the OP is willing to deal with the consequences, however it goes, the choice is really up to him. Do keep us posted of your progress in any event. This whole transition period/great leap off the cliff is going to be a bit nerve wracking for all concerned. We all might as well learn something from the experiences.


Very wise words, i could not have put it better myself. 

I will keep you updated, i have done a some reseach and from what i have learnt it should not be much of an issue to change the licence, obviously i would need a fimo like all hgv drivers in france, i will cross that road when i come to it.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> In France training to be a lorry driver is more of a course than a test. You just pass the course where as in the UK you pass a test. It is very different.
> 
> The training in France is a lot more thorough than you get in the UK. I think they cover things like mechanics and how to change a wheel on a truck and all that. They don't do that in the UK.
> 
> Yes I have done my HGV in the UK (before I moved to France)...but not to become a driver. You cannot guarantee passing the test in one go. Anything can happen during the test.
> 
> I worked in the management side of Logistics, and I can tell you that the French drivers were better trained and could cope with all situations that arise when you are doing the job. *The driving of a truck is the easy part*. Being a lorry driver is the hard bit.
> 
> Believe me !
> 
> Do your course in France OP if you are serious. That way you will be better trained and get your Licence a lot quicker. You will also pick up all the French you need that is related to doing the job in France.


How long ago did you do your test in the uk?

I am doing a course, it is a 20 hour course which includes all of what you said they do not do in the UK like changing tires etc. you need to know all of this to be able to drive a wagon!

After which you take a test so 5 days in total. 

I am not even sure if you have a cat C licence at all, i think you are full of it, if you did you would give good advice instead of just being negative.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> How long ago did you do your test in the uk?
> 
> .


I was 21...so that is 26/7 years ago.

Yes I know the age and test has changed since then.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> mate you really sound like do not have alot going on in your life, just do one with your negative nonsense it is really boring


Op...calm down. We are trying to help you.

Listen, if I was in my former career....I would be the one employing you.

Think about that.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Ummm....no.
> 
> Believe me...no. It does not work like that.
> 
> Most schedules are done on a 12 hourly basis. And even that can go wrong.
> 
> That is why you have driver agencies.


No doubt it depends on the company.
I have a friend who works for a big warehousing and distribution company in the north of England. He gets his schedule a week in advance and he gets mad if ever it is changed at the last minute but that is very rare.
He is usually on M&S deliveries and his schedule doesn't change much week to week because the same stores get their deliveries on the same day every week. He likes that, I would find it boring. Sometimes he is put on other jobs due to staff leave or sickness but not usually at short notice. He's worked there a long time and he kind of worked his way up to M&S because it's regarded as one of the best jobs. M&S makes a big thing of being green and they track the fuel economy of their vehicles so the M&S drivers have targets to meet or the distribution company gets penalised or something. He gets a bonus for meeting the targets. Or that's how it used to work, I haven't talked to him about his job for a long long time.

I guess it is easy to schedule ahead for that kind of distribution where you have your customers that you distribute to on set routes every week with very few changes, and there are a lot of companies like that, OK other industries not so much but you shouldn't say "it does not work like that" because it can.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> No doubt it depends on the company.
> I have a friend who works for a big warehousing and distribution company in the north of England. He gets his schedule a week in advance and he gets mad if ever it is changed at the last minute but that is very rare.
> He is usually on M&S deliveries and his schedule doesn't change much week to week because the same stores get their deliveries on the same day every week. He likes that, I would find it boring. Sometimes he is put on other jobs due to staff leave or sickness but not usually at short notice. He's worked there a long time and he kind of worked his way up to M&S because it's regarded as one of the best jobs. M&S makes a big thing of being green and they track the fuel economy of their vehicles so the M&S drivers have targets to meet or the distribution company gets penalised or something. He gets a bonus for meeting the targets. Or that's how it used to work, I haven't talked to him about his job for a long long time.
> 
> I guess it is easy to schedule ahead for that kind of distribution where you have your customers that you distribute to on set routes every week with very few changes, and there are a lot of companies like that, OK other industries not so much but you shouldn't say "it does not work like that" because it can.


Yes but no but.

You try delivering into a M&S warehouse when you have missed your delivery slot. And then you have another timed delivery afterwards. 

You have all types of drivers. Some who like their regular runs and some who like the chaos.

One of the firms I used to work for tried specifically to employe HGV drivers who were trained in the armed forces. They were right. 

I come back to the point, driving a truck is easy. Being a driver is difficult.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Op...calm down. We are trying to help you.
> 
> Listen, if I was in my former career....I would be the one employing you.
> 
> Think about that.


If it was possible for you to do your test in the uk and become a driver in france then why do you think it will be so hard for me? i do not understand your logic!


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> You have made your point, i would prefer you just move onto something else now, you are not helping at all. also i do not believe you have a licence or you would have better advice.


Moving on.

You had your advice, it was free. 

Yours...ex logistic operations manager of France.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> If it was possible for you to do your test in the uk and become a driver in france then why do you think it will be so hard for me? i do not understand your logic!


I was not a driver I was the one in the office running the show in Paris


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Moving on.
> 
> You had your advice, it was free.
> 
> Yours...ex logistic operations manager of France.


Exactly my point, why are you saying it is so difficult for me, when you passed your test in the uk 6/7 years ago and was a logistics manager in france in such a short space of time. it is really bizzare, do you understand my point !


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> Exactly my point, why are you saying it is so difficult for me, when you passed your test in the uk 6/7 years ago and was a logistics manager in france in such a short space of time. it is really bizzare, do you understand my point !


I took my test at 21...because I had the chance. I was never going to be a driver. I am just a lorry /logistics/transport geek. 

I went to university and studied transport and logistics.

I worked in the UK and then ended up in France.

Listen, take your test where you feel comfortable. 

I am just saying, that taking it in France would be more advantageous to getting a job.

There is no right or wrong answer here until you have made that choice.

Good luck.

It is finished now.


----------



## 95995

I know a French truck driver here who works Monday to Friday (except public holidays) every week, he did so during the lockdown as well. He is on a CDI. He is on the road for the entire 5 days, doesn't know where he will be heading from one day to the next. Of course, that is in France working for a French company and of course he does speak French. But if the OP is patient and goes through the entire process, works on his French, he could well get to a similar point within a few years and he and his wife will be able to get their mortgage without any problems or worries (which I believe is the ultimate goal, together with evenually getting out of the kitchen). He has said they are willing to be patient and that they don't see this, beyond the UK HGV licence, as a short term goal.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Moving on.
> Yours...ex logistic operations manager of France.


Ex logistic operations manager of France *running the show without speaking French* - that makes it even more impressive  
Was there quite a lot of delegation involved in sifting through CVs, interviewing the candidates, communicating with the drives etc? Or was it an English speaking company?


----------



## 95995

Smeg said:


> I took my test at 21...because I had the chance. I was never going to be a driver. I am just a lorry /logistics/transport geek.
> 
> *I went to university *and studied transport and logistics.
> 
> I worked in the UK and then ended up in France.
> 
> Listen, take your test where you feel comfortable.
> 
> I am just saying, that taking it in France would be more advantageous to getting a job.
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer here until you have made that choice.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> It is finished now.


Maybe you should check that statement, because there are many here with good memories who will recall that it doesn't compute. Not being personal, just suggesting you be careful about what you post.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> Ex logistic operations manager of France *running the show without speaking French* - that makes it even more impressive
> Was there quite a lot of delegation involved in sifting through CVs, interviewing the candidates, communicating with the drives etc? Or was it an English speaking company?


Complicated 

I am not writing a dissertation on the company operations and my career.

But if you have ever been on the main ferry operator between Calais and Dover.....they owned the company.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> Maybe you should check that statement, because there are many here with good memories who will recall that it doesn't compute. Not being personal, just suggesting you be careful about what you post.


What does not compute ?

I was at uni in Aston, Birmingham. 

Where do you think I met my OH


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Complicated
> But if you have ever been on the main ferry operator between Calais and Dover.....they owned the company.


Aha.
No, if I'd worked for them I wouldn't shout it from the rooftops either.


----------



## 95995

Smeg said:


> What does not compute ?
> 
> I was at uni in Aston, Birmingham.
> 
> Where do you think I met my OH


Not as a university degree student IIRC.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> Aha.
> No, if I'd worked for them I wouldn't shout it from the rooftops either.


Ahh...

But they bought the company who I was working for originally.

Google a bit more 

You are right though. Horrible company.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> Not as a university degree student IIRC.


I have no idea what you are saying to me 

Me or my OH ?

I was a student at Aston. My OH was on the erasmus programme.

Which brings us back to Brexit.

The biggest crime of this century.


----------



## 95995

Smeg said:


> I have no idea what you are saying to me
> 
> Me or my OH ?
> 
> I was a student at Aston. My OH was on the erasmus programme.
> 
> Which brings us back to Brexit.
> 
> The biggest crime of this century.


You may have been a student at Aston, not necessarily the same thing as an undergraduate degree student.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EverHopeful said:


> I know a French truck driver here who works Monday to Friday (except public holidays) every week, he did so during the lockdown as well. He is on a CDI. He is on the road for the entire 5 days, doesn't know where he will be heading from one day to the next. Of course, that is in France working for a French company and of course he does speak French. But if the OP is patient and goes through the entire process, works on his French, he could well get to a similar point within a few years and he and his wife will be able to get their mortgage without any problems or worries (which I believe is the ultimate goal, together with evenually getting out of the kitchen). He has said they are willing to be patient and that they don't see this, beyond the UK HGV licence, as a short term goal.


very well said, bravo !


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Ahh...
> 
> But they bought the company who I was working for originally.
> 
> Google a bit more
> 
> You are right though. Horrible company.


As I recall that ferry service was under the SNCF umbrella operated by a company with a country in its name, and a scandal blew up because there were holes in their accounts and it turned out there was fraud going on. I used them a lot, in fact I used to buy carnets of tickets with them and I booked so regularly that I had my own personal contact in customer services who I used to email to do my bookings, it was a very worrying time for him. Then in the end SNCF pulled its funding and the company went bust, then there was some kind of workers' buyout and it was renamed MyFerry or something but they never got any passengers. It was weird, I used them a few times and it was the same ships repainted but they were empty. Either there was something badly wrong with the company's reputation that put customers off, or nobody knew about them and everyone thought the service had stopped running. And before long it did. Have I remembered that roughly right?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not to take the thread in a completely different direction (but hey, why not?) - have seen something recently about big rig drivers here in France who own their own rigs. That's a fairly common thing in the States, but is that the "norm" here in France?


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> As I recall that ferry service was under the SNCF umbrella operated by a company with a country in its name, and a scandal blew up because there were holes in their accounts and it turned out there was fraud going on. I used them a lot, in fact I used to buy carnets of tickets with them and I booked so regularly that I had my own personal contact in customer services who I used to email to do my bookings, it was a very worrying time for him. Then in the end SNCF pulled its funding and the company went bust, then there was some kind of workers' buyout and it was renamed MyFerry or something but they never got any passengers. It was weird, I used them a few times and it was the same ships repainted but they were empty. Either there was something badly wrong with the company's reputation that put customers off, or nobody knew about them and everyone thought the service had stopped running. And before long it did. Have I remembered that roughly right?


No

Are you thinking of Speedferries ?

The coolest ferry company in the world ?

Anyway..no is your answer. I worked in land based logistics. 

P&O were not just about ferries and container ships. They have a freight division. Or used to.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> You may have been a student at Aston, not necessarily the same thing as an undergraduate degree student.


I have a BSC honours degree from Aston uni. It did not buy it 

I was an undergraduate student at Aston University for 4 years. 

Am I missing something here ?


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> No
> 
> Are you thinking of Speedferries ?
> 
> The coolest ferry company in the world ?
> 
> Anyway..no is your answer. I worked in land based logistics.
> 
> P&O were not just about ferries and container ships. They have a freight division. Or used to.


Oops sorry, I think we're at cross purposes.
I thought you meant the company that used to be SeaLink then was SeaFrance for a long time and disappeared under a cloud.
I never used P&O much for some reason, I don't know anything about them.
Speedferries were great. But they didn't take campervans.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> Oops sorry, I think we're at cross purposes.
> I thought you meant the company that used to be SeaLink then was SeaFrance for a long time and disappeared under a cloud.
> I never used P&O much for some reason, I don't know anything about them.
> Speedferries were great. But they didn't take campervans.


Sealink/Seafrance....bit before my time. 

You must be 80 years old ET 


Speedferries were indeed great. 

Fast, great prices...their sandwiches were nice too. 

You did not have to go to Calais....

If I was to set up a business, that is what i would do.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> Sealink/Seafrance....bit before my time.
> 
> You must be 80 years old ET
> 
> 
> Speedferries were indeed great.
> 
> Fast, great prices...their sandwiches were nice too.
> 
> You did not have to go to Calais....
> 
> If I was to set up a business, that is what i would do.


I know, I'm as old as the hills and I still can't get my pension, not right is is 

But I checked, SeaFrance were operating until 2012 and SpeedFerries went bust in 2008 so I don't see how come you know SpeedFerries but claim SeaFrance was before your time


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> I know, I'm as old as the hills and I still can't get my pension, not right is is
> 
> But I checked, SeaFrance were operating until 2012 and SpeedFerries went bust in 2008 so I don't see how come you know SpeedFerries but claim SeaFrance was before your time


I new they existed but am surprised to learn they operated until 2012 

From a working point of view, we always (obviously) used P&O ferries for freight. So Seafrance were irrelevant. Or any other operator for that matter. 

On a personal basis we always used speedferries to go to the UK. When they went bust (put out of business  we went tunnel or Ryanair.

I have been Dover Calais/Calais Dover only once or twice by ferry in the last twenty years to go to the UK.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg I just had a flashback and realised that if you were doing that job in 1990 or thereabouts I will have to hate you.
I was in charge of export shipping for an oil company in the UK and I used to use P&0 Ferrymasters to send drums of oil to a particular customer in Spain. We insisted on a rigid truck, our men loaded them because they could only be stacked four deep, and every time I got the Ferrymasters rep to solemnly promise that they would not be transshipped, they would arrive with the customer exactly as they left the warehouse. Every blinkin' time they arrived on a Spanish curtainsider loaded about 10 deep and the bottom drums had squashed and were leaking. After about a year of this I switched to another carrier that was more expensive but cheaper than writing off half the load and risking losing a customer. I hated P&O Ferrymasters for that. I used to dread an order coming in from that customer cos I knew I would end up in bother over the transport and I always did. I hope it wasn't you that used to arrange those transshipments


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> Smeg I just had a flashback and realised that if you were doing that job in 1990 or thereabouts I will have to hate you.
> I was in charge of export shipping for an oil company in the UK and I used to use P&0 Ferrymasters to send drums of oil to a particular customer in Spain. We insisted on a rigid truck, our men loaded them because they could only be stacked four deep, and every time I got the Ferrymasters rep to solemnly promise that they would not be transshipped, they would arrive with the customer exactly as they left the warehouse. Every blinkin' time they arrived on a Spanish curtainsider loaded about 10 deep and the bottom drums had squashed and were leaking. After about a year of this I switched to another carrier that was more expensive but cheaper than writing off half the load and risking losing a customer. I hated P&O Ferrymasters for that. I used to dread an order coming in from that customer cos I knew I would end up in bother over the transport and I always did. I hope it wasn't you that used to arrange those transshipments


1990 was a bit before my time. But I did ship oil drums to Spain when I was working. I think it was Castrol.....at Bridgend ? 

Yes I transhipped them. 

A sales rep will sell you anything you want. The reality is they will get transhipped unless you load them on the front of an artic and keep them there.

Nobody wants to send a rigid to Spain. You would lose money.

In those days (maybe the same today...I have no idea) the outbound leg of your truck to Spain/France etc tended to run at cost. The freight pays for the driver, the ferry, petrol or whatever. Or sometimes runs at a loss. Sometimes empty. 

You make your money on your return leg back to the UK. As long as you make money on the overall roundtrip then you are winning.

So, the last thing you want is a rigid in Spain because you are limited on capacity and weight for collections. You can't load enough to make it profitable. 

Remember, there is not a great difference in the operating cost between an artic over a rigid.

So they are going to get transhipped I am afraid. And some will get damaged because some warehouse staff don't give a toss. 

Good job you were not involved in importing wine. You would have gone mad


----------



## EuroTrash

I suppose it's stupid to ask WHY you would run a service at cost? Is that just another example of deregulated competition driving prices down to the point where nobody can afford to provide a decent service?
The company would have been happy to pay extra for the service we wanted. I kept telling the rep that we understood we were asking for a special service and we would pay for it, but he kept saying no no no we will do it for you. In the end another service provider (he of the red trucks and white logo) did do what we asked, for a price - though as I recall I left shortly after the first delivery had been made successfully, so whether they kept doing it or whether they just made the effort once to get a customer, I couldn't say.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> I suppose it's stupid to ask WHY you would run a service at cost? Is that just another example of deregulated competition driving prices down to the point where nobody can afford to provide a decent service?


No what I am saying is, you make your money on your return trip. Well in those days.

You lose 500 euros going out and make 2500 euros coming back.

Due to supply and demand and exchange rates and all that. It is just basic economics. 

Does that make sense ?


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> The company would have been happy to pay extra for the service we wanted. I kept telling the rep that we understood we were asking for a special service and we would pay for it, but he kept saying no no no we will do it for you. In the end another service provider (he of the red trucks and white logo) did do what we asked, for a price - though as I recall I left shortly after the first delivery had been made successfully, so whether they kept doing it or whether they just made the effort once to get a customer, I couldn't say.


Norbert ?

I guess that any company doing this job transhipped the goods. They probably just had better warehouse staff.

You can't go to Spain with a rigid from the Uk unless the customer pays big style.


----------



## EuroTrash

Smeg said:


> You lose 500 euros going out and make 2500 euros coming back
> ...
> Does that make sense ?


No. It's warped logic.
Why not make 500€ going out and 2500 euros coming back?
I'm not suggesting price fixing of course  but everybody cutting their rates to below break even just to get the work, is shooting the industry in the foot.


----------



## 512346

EuroTrash said:


> No. It's warped logic.
> Why not make 500€ going out and 2500 euros coming back?
> I'm not suggesting price fixing of course  but everybody cutting their rates to below break even just to get the work, is shooting the industry in the foot.


Because export prices are lower than import prices. You have got to look at it as a round trip.

We were shipping empty trailers to France (for example) all the time which we would load up and come back at a profit.

Your oil drums just pay for the ferry. 

But if you organised yourself correctly, you could make money on both legs. That involves transhipment !!!....of your oil drums. 

UK based removal companies are going empty to France at the moment !!!


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> Because export prices are lower than import prices. You have got to look at it as a round trip.
> 
> We were shipping empty trailers to France (for example) all the time which we would load up and come back at a profit.
> 
> Your oil drums just pay for the ferry.
> 
> But if you organised yourself correctly, you could make money on both legs. That involves transhipment !!!....of your oil drums.
> 
> UK based removal companies are going empty to France at the moment !!!


I don't understand how this has gone from me asking for advice to the life story of smeg, you have hijacked my thread!


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> I don't understand how this has gone from me asking for advice to the life story of smeg, you have hijacked my thread!


You question was answered.

Blame ET 

So what are you going to do OP ?

UK or France for your training ?


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

Smeg said:


> You question was answered.
> 
> Blame ET
> 
> So what are you going to do OP ?
> 
> UK or France for your training ?


UK ! my mind has been made up about that, it was more advice on finding work that i was asking for.

I'm 1000% certain i can exchange my licence for a french one, might take a while mais c'est la vie.


----------



## 512346

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> UK ! my mind has been made up about that, it was more advice on finding work that i was asking for.
> 
> I'm 1000% certain i can exchange my licence for a french one, might take a while mais c'est la vie.


In terms of finding work....that is why I think doing the French course is better. You will have leads from the company doing the training.

Drivers are in demand. 

look.....https://www.indeed.fr/emplois?q=Chauffeur+Poids+Lourd&l=Île-de-France


You also have the problem of swapping from a RHD truck to a LHD truck. That will take a bit of practice.

At the end of the day it really depends on what work you want to do as being a driver. International, delivering into supermarkets, working for Point P,......cement mixer. 

Here is a thought, go onto a UK driver trucking forum and ask their advice.


----------



## EuroTrash

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> I don't understand how this has gone from me asking for advice to the life story of smeg, you have hijacked my thread!


Guilty as charged. 
Threads do wander on here, it's tolerated. At least it was still vaguely connected to the topic, which isn't always the case 
Sorry if it annoyed you but I thought you had had as comprehensive an answer as you are likely to get on a forum. 
As far as finding work in the future goes, obviously you need to make sure you have a good French style CV and lettre de motivation which presumably you already do since you are already working there, and hopefully your wife can help you update it as necessary. Then see what pole emploi can do for you, look at all the job sites, network as much as you can. Start sending out CVs on spec if you're still looking after a couple of months which hopefully you won't be, but your pole emploi adviser should advise you on that. You sound like you have your head screwed on and you know which way is up, so not too sure what advice you will get here that you haven't already figured for yourself, AFAIK there aren't actually any professional drivers who contribute this forum.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

In defence of both EuroTrash and Smeg (Did I REALLY just type that?), the history and industry insight has made for a very interesting thread!

I just read the whole thing through from start to finish in one go.

Good luck, OP.

Regards



Ian


----------



## Bevdeforges

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> I don't understand how this has gone from me asking for advice to the life story of smeg, you have hijacked my thread!


Happens all the time around here. You get used to it. And, sometimes it actually produces an interesting thread or at least some information that is helpful for some of the lurkers here.

But you make a good point about having made up your mind. I think we need to sometimes consider that we're not necessarily here to change anyone's mind (least of all a new poster), but rather to offer information, advice and further considerations concerning the consequences of the action. You are always free to ignore unwanted advice here - and you don't owe anyone an explanation of your ultimate decision.


----------



## 95995

Well, at the end of the day this thread did go way off track IMHO, and beyond what would normally be the case on the main forum (except perhaps when Smeg chooses to start ranting about the Dordogne).


----------



## Bevdeforges

EverHopeful said:


> Well, at the end of the day this thread did go way off track IMHO, and beyond what would normally be the case on the main forum (except perhaps when Smeg chooses to start ranting about the Dordogne).


But in the end, not really of harm to anyone involved, either.


----------



## 512346

EverHopeful said:


> Well, at the end of the day this thread did go way off track IMHO, and beyond what would normally be the case on the main forum (except perhaps when Smeg chooses to start ranting about the Dordogne).


And fish and chips vans 

When threads go off track...you learn stuff.

Anyway, the OP will be alright. 

He is sticking by his guns. He will be fine.


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

eairicbloodaxe said:


> In defence of both EuroTrash and Smeg (Did I REALLY just type that?), the history and industry insight has made for a very interesting thread!
> 
> I just read the whole thing through from start to finish in one go.
> 
> Good luck, OP.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Thank you Ian


----------



## Darren Coyne 1985

EuroTrash said:


> Guilty as charged.
> Threads do wander on here, it's tolerated. At least it was still vaguely connected to the topic, which isn't always the case
> Sorry if it annoyed you but I thought you had had as comprehensive an answer as you are likely to get on a forum.
> As far as finding work in the future goes, obviously you need to make sure you have a good French style CV and lettre de motivation which presumably you already do since you are already working there, and hopefully your wife can help you update it as necessary. Then see what pole emploi can do for you, look at all the job sites, network as much as you can. Start sending out CVs on spec if you're still looking after a couple of months which hopefully you won't be, but your pole emploi adviser should advise you on that. You sound like you have your head screwed on and you know which way is up, so not too sure what advice you will get here that you haven't already figured for yourself, AFAIK there aren't actually any professional drivers who contribute this forum.


No i am not annoyed don't worry, not by you any way  ! I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Spardo

*HGV Cat C Jobs in France*

I can only relate my experience of 21 years ago. I wrote to 13 companies here in the Dordogne and around, got a reply from 2, both negative, and then got offered a job by the firm just down the road when I met the Patron at the Presse! 

I was set on straight away, after a short test drive, but then had to wait a day as the sub-prefecture insisted I swap my HGV 1 for an SPL (Super Poids Lourd) At the same time I got my CdS (how times have changed!) and off I was on the road with a brand new Magnum. 

After a year, in a ministry stop, I was asked for my FCOS. No idea, so let me go. One year later, same place same man, 'where is your FCOS?' Still no idea so he told me to ask the Boss. I did and all hell broke loose and on the Monday, with 3 other drivers I was off for the 3 day course. 

FCOS is for experienced drivers, FIMO as you know is what you need, was a 3 week course, probably still is. 

I only tell you this to show that it was easy, if complicated, but I was experienced over 30 odd years, you may have more problems being brand shiny new at the wheel with a foreign qualification to boot. But I would strongly advise paying the extra and doing your training and test here, things are not going to get easier. 

I know Paris is different from the rest of the world, but down here in the sticks there is/was low employment and we, highly qualified as we were, were on the SMIC. Minimum wage. If I had not arrived here completely debtless and with a house ready to live in, I could have not afforded it. 

In the 21 years I have lived here I have never paid income tax, and one year I even got a rebate. !!

Best of luck, and if you do make it, make sure you spend your overnights in the Routiers restos, (truck stops). French drivers are a much more friendly and gregarious bunch than any other nationality I know, including Brits. Often eating together at long tables the atmosphere is wonderful and you will feel part of a true brotherhood. ;-)


----------



## littlejoe

Darren Coyne 1985 said:


> Hello guys, i've been living in france since 2016 working as a chef in paris. i have decided to get my HGV Cat C licence in the UK and would very much like to continue living in france, does anyone have any advice for me on finding work ? i am based in 91 Bievres. i have heard it is difficult to find work with french companies. i have an ok level of french not fluent by any means. any advice would be great.


Hi Darren. I have just been reading your thread. I wondered how you got on? I Live in France and covid and brexit have done me!! Im looking to do the same and im getting my licence in the uk too, I thought Id stay there for a bit and get some experience too, but I would love to do european trips as I think the roads in the Uk will drive me crazy!! Im doubt full I will get work with a french company as my french is still shockingly bad after 14 years  but ideally I would like to as I have a house here and kids!! did you get your FIMO? I didn't really understand about the changing of the licence? I have my english licence, never changed it to european? I have my C1 already as passed in 1990, but I know i n need my CPC and hazard training, but I've only just started to look into it! any information you could give me would be really appreciated! Thanks
Jo


----------



## Clic Clac

littlejoe said:


> Hi Darren. I have just been reading your thread. I wondered how you got on? I Live in France and covid and brexit have done me!! Im looking to do the same and im getting my licence in the uk too, I thought Id stay there for a bit and get some experience too, but I would love to do european trips as I think the roads in the Uk will drive me crazy!! Im doubt full I will get work with a french company as my french is still shockingly bad after 14 years  but ideally I would like to as I have a house here and kids!! did you get your FIMO? I didn't really understand about the changing of the licence? I have my english licence, never changed it to european? I have my C1 already as passed in 1990, but I know i n need my CPC and hazard training, but I've only just started to look into it! any information you could give me would be really appreciated! Thanks
> Jo


Apparently 'they' are crying out for HGV drivers in the UK due to Brexit & Covid.

Check out 'Haribo', they are struggling to get their sweets delivered.


----------



## 512346

littlejoe said:


> I Live in France and covid and brexit have done me!!


It has done everyone.

I would bite the bullet and do a HGV training in France. That is of course you want to stay in France. But, that is what I would do.


----------



## littlejoe

Clic Clac said:


> Apparently 'they' are crying out for HGV drivers in the UK due to Brexit & Covid.
> 
> Check out 'Haribo', they are struggling to get their sweets delivered.


Can't have sweets not getting delivered!! ill get on it


----------



## littlejoe

Smeg said:


> It has done everyone.
> 
> I would bite the bullet and do a HGV training in France. That is of course you want to stay in France. But, that is what I would do.





Smeg said:


> It has done everyone.
> 
> I would bite the bullet and do a HGV training in France. That is of course you want to stay in France. But, that is what I would do.


Im looking into that as well as its difficult to get back atm and I just want to get going!!! but worried my french will let me down! do you have any experience with it, or just friendly advise


----------



## 512346

littlejoe said:


> Im looking into that as well as its difficult to get back atm and I just want to get going!!! but worried my french will let me down! do you have any experience with it, or just friendly advise


I worked in the logistics industry in France. 

I would go to an ECF traning centre in France and see what they say.

Chauffeur routier de marchandises - Formation conducteur routier transport de marchandises

Don't get stressed out about your level of French. The chances are they will have someone who speaks a little English. If not, you will get by. 

My French is worse and I could pass that.


----------



## littlejoe

Smeg said:


> I worked in the logistics industry in France.
> 
> I would go to an ECF traning centre in France and see what they say.
> 
> Chauffeur routier de marchandises - Formation conducteur routier transport de marchandises
> 
> Don't get stressed out about your level of French. The chances are they will have someone who speaks a little English. If not, you will get by.
> 
> My French is worse and I could pass that.


So grateful for your help!! Im checking out the link and looking for a ECF center close by  Ive a rdv at the maison d l'emploi next week, im not registered with them yet... I get the rsa and they are bugging me at the moment to find more work, do you know if you get help with the cost of it?


----------



## 512346

littlejoe said:


> do you know if you get help with the cost of it?


I don't know on that point. Others may have an answer.

But the first step is to get down to one of thease centres and go through it with them. 

From what I understand, you could come out with a job at the end of the course. I mean, companies do recruit from these types of courses.


----------



## littlejoe

But the first step is to get down to one of thease centres and go through it with them.


Thanks, this is a great starting point!! my nearest one is over an hour away, but im calling them as soon as they open! So my other reasoning with getting it in english apart from my bad french, is Im kinda of missing home a bit now! Do you know if I get it here I can use it in england..would like the best of both worlds!! are you still in France?


----------



## 512346

littlejoe said:


> So my other reasoning with getting it in english apart from my bad french, is Im kinda of missing home a bit now! Do you know if I get it here I can use it in england..would like the best of both worlds!! are you still in France?


I think you need to decide if your future is in France or the UK.

I personally would not spend money on a course in France if your heart is in the UK to be honest. 

Before doing anything, go back to the UK for a couple of weeks holiday.

Then go from there.


----------



## littlejoe

my heart is there, but my home is here... im a little lost lol!! my mom is ill and ive been going back and forth up until november last year, I spent a month there and really realised how much I miss it!! my kids are getting older and daughter wants to go to uni in uk, but son staying in France so i'm torn......I know though however I get the permis english or french... I want to do european trips!


----------



## cattonjo31250

Hi Bit late to this thread, but Im just waiting for my French licence and wondered how you got on with the FIMO?
Jo


----------

